# Plexiglass/ acrylic glue?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What is used for glueing plexiglass/acrylic material? Which one is aquarium safe and where can I buy it?


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe there is a sticky on the topic. With brand and type and all that.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

"Weld on"
I think #4 for normal straight true edges, 16, which is thicker, for not so good edges. The truer your cuts, the stronger the bond. 
Talk to gklaw he has done that work before.
International plastics in Surrey carries it. Im sure other co would as well.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*arcrylic glue*

methylene chloride


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

monocus said:


> methylene chloride


+1........


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Weldon. (as others have already posted)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Laurie :

There used to be a Industrial plastic on 64th and Glover area. You will need the generic solvent ----chloride (pretty sure the same as Weldon 4) and the needle applicator as well. A small bottle goes a long way.

You can come over to practice on some scrap pieces as well if you want. Cutting and fitting is important if you want it leak proof.

If you are just adding partitions to a sump of something, silicon works just fine.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, I built a glass sump with acrylic baffles using silicone and the baffles blew out after a couple of months. I would use Weldon (or its generic form) for acrylic sumps and aquarium safe silicone for glass on glass applications. 

Silicone works on attaching acrylic overflow boxes to glass tanks because there is no great amount of water pressure on the bond.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yep, need to know what is happening as flexiglass does flex if not stiffen. I would also avoid mixing glass with plexi due to significant difference in expansion in temperature fluctuation.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help from everyone. :bigsmile:


----------

